# MH pony engine rebuild



## nev (May 7, 2011)

Hi All,

I just started to tear down the engine on the pony. It had little to no compression and blew blue smoke out the breather as well as the exhaust.I have not pulled the pistons but an initial check puts me out of spec. at the top. and does anyone have any tricks to get the collots out of the keeper on the valves.

Thanks


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

This might be helpful. 


http://flatheaddrag.com/gpf/gpf8valves.html


----------



## nev (May 7, 2011)

very helpful, valves are out! If the rain lets up the lifters are next and everything separated and cataloged for reassembly.

Thanks


----------

